# Cursor in Textfeld setzen



## Lautsprecher (3. März 2006)

Hallo,
hier mal wieder eine einfache Sache, auf der ich aber gerade auf den Schlauch stehe, da ich mal wieder die Syntax nicht parat habe.

Per Button-Druck öffnen sich 3 Textfelder. In den ersten möchte ich den Cursor rein
setzen......
setFocusable reicht ja dafür noch nicht....

Grüße


----------



## Snape (3. März 2006)

textField.requestFocus() und mit textField.setCaretPosition() kannst Du den Cursor setzen.


----------



## BLOEBAUM (3. März 2006)

Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> textField.requestFocus() und mit textField.setCaretPosition() kannst Du den Cursor setzen.


#Genial, das habe ich auch gerade gesucht!


----------

